# Multi Channel sound with pro audio equipment setup



## navinity (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a slew of Behringer equipment and I am happy with my 2.0 setup but I want to take the 2.0 and change it to 5.1 / 7.1 or whatever I can get. 
I have thought of doing a receiver / preamp to do processing but then I keep running into dead ends in my mind.

I have 
DEQ2496
DCX2496
A500 (highs)
Ep1500 (Mids)
EP2500 (Dayton Ref HO 15, Quatro 15)

The way I currently have it hooked up is through my HTPC with HDMI going to a projector and audio coming from the optical SPDIF to the DEQ -> DCX via XLR aes/beu then it splits it for the line arrays / subs (left mid, left hi, right mid, right hi, SUB 1, Sub 2). Again works great for 2.0, but what would it take to add to get to 5.1 / 7.1?

I would love to keep it in the digital realm but I have a feeling its going to require some additional A/D conversions.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

You might consider getting a receiver that has an optical SPDIF input and output. That way, you can leave all of your existing signal chain as is and just pull off the surround channels and power them through the receiver.


----------



## navinity (Jul 16, 2009)

The problem I have is If I run the 5.1/DTS out of the source to the receiver the output from the receiver is still 5.1/DTS to the DEQ and that freaks out when you give it anything other than stereo. I would need a device that only takes the FL / FR and outputs it as a digital stereo signal.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh...I see....what kind of sound card are you running in the HTPC?


----------



## navinity (Jul 16, 2009)

Built in motherboard optical out. Willing to buy a sound card if that would help. From what I understand optical SPDIF is the best way to connect home stuff to pro stuff without too much hassle. If I could find a Pro style sound card that supports splitting 5.1 into stereo + 5.1 I would love it. I have looked around but not seen anything in that realm.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah....that's a tricky one. I can't think of anything off the top of my head. It would be great if you could get sound card that would let you output the two front channels via S/PDIF and the other four channels via analog. It would be simple enough to do if you allow all the channels to go analog then convert the front channels back to your pro equipment. If you ever find something that works be sure to post back, because I'd be interested to see it. Thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

SPDIF to a Receiver

Pre-out the L/C/R to the DCX (lose the DEQ)

Surrounds can run direct


----------



## navinity (Jul 16, 2009)

Lose the room correction? That's what makes it worth while in my opinion.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

..is ur room is that bad ??

Massive eq won't fix it, the DCX can do much more than what the DEQ can, especially regarding Speaker to Sub Crossover duties.

It also can be used to smooth out high frequencies by setting a shelving filter, and adjust for baffle step compensation in the lower region...I was taught how to do this by a fellow member, the one and only -WmAx. :cunning:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you need the room EQ???? Have you considered any of the basic, practical and arguably more effective mechanical room correction techniques? ie. Bass Traps, Diffusers, Absorbers?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Not to mention a receiver with, say Audyssey, room correction would probably do a better job and for all speakers.


----------

